# Problem mit IntelliExplorer



## Carndret (28. August 2002)

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass meine Microsoft IntelliExplorer (nicht die v3.0!) Maus manchmal einfach nicht geht.
Erst wenn ich die Maus aus dem USB rausziehe und (nach dem XP-Sound - wenn ein USB-Geräte getrennt wurde) wieder reinstecke, funktioniert sie wieder - bis zum nächsten mal. Das kommt immer mal. 
Bei meinem anderen (etwas älteren) PC geht sie im USB Port fast gar nicht und mit dem PS/2-Zwischenstück überhaupt nicht mehr  .
Weiß jemand woran es liegt? 
(Ich denke mal nicht am USB Port, da meine andere IntelliExplorer 3.0 einwandfrei funktioniert)


----------



## eViLaSh (28. August 2002)

klingt so, als sei der stecker kaputt...

flas da noch garantie drauf ist, einfach umtauschen lassn ;-)


----------



## Carndret (28. August 2002)

Garantie ist leider nicht mehr drauf. Dass der Stecker kapput sein könnte wäre zwar wahrscheinlich, aber es wundert mich, dass es bei dem neuen PC besser klappt, als bei dem anderen, etwas älteren  .


----------



## Carndret (29. August 2002)

Noch was: Als sie gerade wieder stehen blieb, habe ich mal einen Neustart gemacht und schon ging sie wieder. Außerdem geht das Licht von der Maus nicht aus - also ist das Kabel wahrscheinlich nicht ganz kaputt.
Ich finde es so langsam immer werkwürdiger. :]


----------



## eViLaSh (30. August 2002)

is ja echt seltsam...

aber du kannst ja mal schauen was passiert wenn du einfach weng am kabel rumwackelst...ob er dann gleich abstürtzt oder so...


----------



## Carndret (30. August 2002)

Nee da pasiert gar nichts. Ich dachte auch schon das es vielleicht am Kabel liegt, aber sie funktioniert ja naach einem Neustart (für eine gewiss Zeit lang) wieder.


----------



## Moartel (30. August 2002)

Bitte doch einfach mal nen Freund mit nem neueren PC die Maus bei sich zu testen, du kannst da ewig bei dir rumbasteln und halb dran verzweifeln, so wie das für mich aussieht wirst du darauf nicht schlauer.
Wenn die Maus bei ihm geht liegts an deinem PC, wenn nicht an der Maus. Dann weißt du woran du bist und kannst entsprechend handeln.

Bei Problemen dieser Art ist es kaum möglich eine vernünftige Aussage zu treffen wenn man das Gerät nicht an einem anderen PC getestet hat, bei einer Maus geht das zum Glück noch relativ einfach.

In deinem Fall kann es auch ein einfacher Wackelkontakt sein. Sollte die Maus an einem anderen PC ähnliche Probleme machen ist das möglich. Ein Treiberkonflikt käme für mich in deinem Fall auch in Frage.


----------

